# Chicagoland Laborers, Operators, Subs, Etc...



## snowmanager (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking for Operators, *Shovel Laborers*, Owner/ Operators for large commercial lots. Many open areas throughout the Chicagoland suburbs. Mostly western & southwestern suburbs.
Competitive wages. Opportunity to accumulate hours. We own and operate model equipment with good customer accounts.

Owners with wheel loaders and skid steers are welcome -


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I combined his accounts and he is more than welcome to post here on the site...if any questions, ask him and he can answer in here and if you are not interested then no need to post and/or give him trouble

thanks


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What's your company's name?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Harleyjeff said:


> What's your company's name?


Yes good ?,


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Harleyjeff said:


> What's your company's name?


Jeff, I asked this before in a different thread.

He would like you to PM him and he will discuss.

Mike... sorry for my deleted posts poking with the proverbial stick...


----------

